# EMMA Competition Disc: Possible to Purchase and Download in USA?



## bbfoto

Recently went to the EMMA webshop and they have a "Downloads" section as one of their main hyperlinks at the top of the page, but nothing available in it. Hmmm?

Curious if anyone knows a way to purchase and download the latest EMMA Competition Disc in the USA?

I'm not all that keen on spending 17 Euros for a Disc and then paying 37 Euros on top of that for shipping to the States. :/ I've had many other discs shipped to me from all over Europe via Discogs with €6 to €12 Euros for the shipping cost.

What's even worse is that for shipping to the U.S. EMMA are still adding the VAT of over €8 on top of the disc & shipping charges when it shouldn't be applicable to U.S. purchases. Crikey! That brings the cost to almost $64 USD to get this disc.

Seems like in 2020 downloads would be the norm, no?

Any info or help in acquiring this while still supporting EMMA would be appreciated.

Cheers

- BB


----------



## miniSQ

2020 High Resoltion Audio Files


Der ultimative Sound in 88Khz 24 bit auf einem exklusiven USB Stick. Enthält den Wettbewerbsteil der EMMA CD Version 2018 ohne Bonusmaterial



emmanetshop.com





isn't it a download so no shipping?


----------



## bbfoto

miniSQ said:


> 2020 High Resoltion Audio Files
> 
> 
> Der ultimative Sound in 88Khz 24 bit auf einem exklusiven USB Stick. Enthält den Wettbewerbsteil der EMMA CD Version 2018 ohne Bonusmaterial
> 
> 
> 
> emmanetshop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it a download so no shipping?


Maybe I'm doing something wrong/overlooking something, IDK....

It says it's a "Download", but when I add it to My Cart or use the "Pay with PayPal" link, there is NO OPTION to choose anything other than having it Shipped to some physical location...you MUST choose a country to ship to. I'm not seeing or finding a way to bypass the physical shipping options and choose "download only". :/ 

Again, maybe it's something simple that I'm overlooking. Please check if you can find a download only/non-shipped option if you have a chance.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## bbfoto

LOL, I can't even get through the WebShop registration process. :/ I enter all of the requested information, but it is asking to "*Enter security code **" with no indication of how or where you would obtain a "security code".

This is separate from entering your email address and choosing a password (if you want to create an account). I've tried going through the process with and without creating an account (entering an email & password in order to log in at a later date instead of making a one-time purchase w/o creating an account).

I'm using the latest Chrome browser and have tried it on my smartphone and tablet as well.

I'll try contacting them via email to see what I'm doing wrong or missing, LOL.

Thanks.


----------



## miniSQ

bbfoto said:


> LOL, I can't even get through the WebShop registration process. :/ I enter all of the requested information, but it is asking to "*Enter security code **" with no indication of how or where you would obtain a "security code".
> 
> This is separate from entering your email address and choosing a password (if you want to create an account). I've tried going through the process with and without creating an account (entering an email & password in order to log in at a later date instead of making a one-time purchase w/o creating an account).
> 
> I'm using the latest Chrome browser and have tried it on my smartphone and tablet as well.
> 
> I'll try contacting them via email to see what I'm doing wrong or missing, LOL.
> 
> Thanks.


I did the same thing with the same results.


----------



## bbfoto

miniSQ said:


> I did the same thing with the same results.


Thanks for trying. I guess I'm not crazy or a complete [email protected] afterall, LOL.

I couldn't even send them a message via their "Contact Us" web page without it asking for a "Enter Verification Code*". AND I couldn't find any open or empty fields or area to even enter this information IF I even had it, LOL.

Luckily they posted their actual email address on that page ([email protected]), so I sent a standard email message. We'll see what happens.

Thanks again for giving it a shot.


----------



## Ge0

bbfoto said:


> Thanks for trying. I guess I'm not crazy or a complete [email protected] afterall, LOL.
> 
> I couldn't even send them a message via their "Contact Us" web page without it asking for a "Enter Verification Code*". AND I couldn't find any open or empty fields or area to even enter this information IF I even had it, LOL.
> 
> Luckily they posted their actual email address on that page ([email protected]), so I sent a standard email message. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again for giving it a shot.


Maybe you can find an .mp3 of it out on the interweb. 









I'm kidding of course. Beyond the legal ramifications .mp3 kind of defeats the purpose of hi res tracks 

Ge0


----------



## fuscobal

I wouldn't pay anything for such recordings. Had some of their older discs back when I was competing and the dynamic range is only mediocre. You can test your system with real music that is much better recorded. A necessary condition of a good recording is a good dynamic range of at least 10 (12 and over is very good). You can check recordings here > Album list - Dynamic Range Database and there is also a add-on to foobar player which can check the dynamics of the music in your PC.


----------



## bbfoto

fuscobal said:


> I wouldn't pay anything for such recordings. Had some of their older discs back when I was competing and the dynamic range is only mediocre. You can test your system with real music that is much better recorded. A necessary condition of a good recording is a good dynamic range of at least 10 (12 and over is very good). You can check recordings here > Album list - Dynamic Range Database and there is also a add-on to foobar player which can check the dynamics of the music in your PC.


Thanks for the insight on the EMMA discs.

Well, I've already got loads & loads of great music with high dynamic range, and probably about 80% of the music recommended on the DRD site.

And I've got Foobar2000 and most of the plug-ins/add-ons as well, thanks!

I was just interested in what EMMA was using for their latest system setup & evaluation tracks.

Cheers.


----------

